# Loss of pigment under around mouth.



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's normal... <- Same thing happened with my guys as they got up in age. I'm not sure if it was just age related or if it was environmental. 

My old dog class lady suggested that only using metallic bowls would prevent the loss of pigment in the nose and mouth, but meh. My dog's mouth still got all spotty. <- Fortunately it wasn't noticable.

Our collie has what looks like a hot spot on his lips in front. I'm pretty sure it's just pigment. PRETTY SURE it's from him drinking out of the toilet every chance he gets. I blames that.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> I'm pretty sure that's normal... <- Same thing happened with my guys as they got up in age. I'm not sure if it was just age related or if it was environmental.
> 
> My old dog class lady suggested that only using metallic bowls would prevent the loss of pigment in the nose and mouth, but meh. My dog's mouth still got all spotty. <- Fortunately it wasn't noticable.
> 
> Our collie has what looks like a hot spot on his lips in front. I'm pretty sure it's just pigment. PRETTY SURE it's from him drinking out of the toilet every chance he gets. I blames that.


Yeah, I've heard about the whole bowl thing. Max only uses the stainless steel ones. Max's seems very noticeable....I'm pretty sure it wasn't there yesterday. Weird:

LOL, toilet bowl drinking could cause that spot! I keep my bathroom door closed here  if not, either the dog is in there or my toddler!!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you using a head collar or gentle leader? Tucker as a spot near the corner of his mouth which appears to be a rub spot. He has been wearing it a lot more lately, so we are attributing it to that


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Phillyfisher said:


> Are you using a head collar or gentle leader? Tucker as a spot near the corner of his mouth which appears to be a rub spot. He has been wearing it a lot more lately, so we are attributing it to that


Hi, no we are not using either of those. I tried to get a pic of it today, but he was too squirmy:LOL


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

*Picture....*

I finally got a good picture of what I'm talking about while Max was asleep


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you sure it isn't a sort of hot spot? Does he chew on his toys or bones a lot? Or lick his feet or someplace where he's rubbing that spot? It's very close to what our collie has - only the collie's spot is kinda in the middle. Our goldens usually get it in the corners of their mouth, and usually when they are a lot older. He's only 10 mos. He should have shiny black lips still. 

Not saying it's not just his pigment - he looks a little pink in his whiskers too... 

It's a very cute sleeping nose.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> Are you sure it isn't a sort of hot spot? Does he chew on his toys or bones a lot? Or lick his feet or someplace where he's rubbing that spot?
> 
> Not saying it's not just his pigment - he looks a little pink in his whiskers too...
> 
> It's a very cute sleeping nose.


Thanks. Yes, his whisker area and below is where I noticed the pink color. No, I don't think it's a hot spot...there is nothing to make me think that anyway. No oozing or anything like that and it doesn't look like a sore. Just like the black has been 'wiped' off or something. As far as I've noticed there is nothing he has been doing to rub that spot.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It might be an allergy type (as opposed to one that comes around because the dog is worrying or feels achy) hot spot... or the very beginning of a hot spot where the skin is inflamed... like because of something it came in contact with.

If it helps - I have a pic of Arthur here on this thread - scroll down until you see the one I posted with the two guys: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=79950&page=2

I took that picture last year, but the Fuzzy One has a little more pink on the bottom of his lower lip now. In the pic posted on that thread, you should be able to see the pink on his lips. It's slightly inflamed, and impossible to keep clean and medicated because of the location.


----------



## babytiff2506 (Apr 16, 2010)

My 4 month old had this just happen this week! I couldn't figure it out because it wasn't there one day but the next it was. Im guessing she scraped it on a bone or stick but it doesn't look like a scrape ya know? I guess it must be fairly common at least! Let me know if yours goes away, Sophie's is still that way after 2 days.


----------

